# question on Aquasoil and other high CEC substrates



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been using ADA aquasoil since March and have found it to be an excellent substrate not only for my plants, but my fish that require soft and acidic water. I have specifically been using it in addition to rain water and Sea Almond leaves in my breeding tanks for wild bettas. 
What I have been noticing is that the AS will suck out the tanins in the water column and keep the water clear. I thought this was pretty neat and further experimented with blue staining medications. the tanks cleared up quicker than the control (tank w/o AS)
Is this because AS has a high CEC and if so, can this also pull the ferts we add out of the water column?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

That is interesting...

You mean it actually clarifies water... I wonder if it has any activated carbon in it. But then again that wouldn't last so long.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Florabase is very similiar to aquasoil, and on the florabase package it actually says "The unique structure of the FloraBase granule enables it to actively absorb floating substances, removing cloudiness from the aquarium water", kind of interesting.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Aaron said:


> I have been using ADA aquasoil since March and have found it to be an excellent substrate not only for my plants, but my fish that require soft and acidic water. I have specifically been using it in addition to rain water and Sea Almond leaves in my breeding tanks for wild bettas.
> What I have been noticing is that the AS will suck out the tanins in the water column and keep the water clear. I thought this was pretty neat and further experimented with blue staining medications. the tanks cleared up quicker than the control (tank w/o AS)
> Is this because AS has a high CEC and if so, can this also pull the ferts we add out of the water column?


If it can adsorb those molecules what would stop it from adsorbing other ions, such as Fe, K etc. That's basically how it softens your water, it adsorbs Mg and Ca ions from the water column. But did you notice that its softening affect diminish over-time? It would be nice to know if its CEC is affected.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I see the role of any rich substrate as very important in the first stages of the tank establishement. Because of that I think that it doesn't really matter if AquaSoil turns to a competely inert substrate over time. By that time the tank must be very stable already and if it's not than any problems that occur are not due to the substrate loosing it's properties but failure to notice and correct the bad trends.

Still, I agree with Raul - it'd be nice to have more detailed information about AquaSoil. And actually about all the ADA products as well.

--Nikolay


----------

